# What's your manicure routine?



## Sophia (Dec 12, 2006)

What's your manicure routine, and which nail polishes do you wear often?

I'm trying to start having a manicure routine, and I want to know which products exactly I should have!

Also what's your fave nail polish brand, and what's your fave shades?


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 13, 2006)

I start by taking off polish.Then I soak them in soapy water and use a nail scrub brush to get the dirt off.I then towel dry them and massage my cuticle with cuticle cream or olive oil.I take off the access then push back my cuticles.If i have to file or shape I do.For a clean cut look my fave polish is french pink.I use it alone cuz I cant really do a straight white line all the time.For a daring one i mix it with bright pinks &amp; turquiose blues.It looks so cute


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

I only wear polish on my toes, and I generally do them once a week... My nails, I have a hard time sometimes keeping up with since I'm too "busy" with something else LOL!


----------



## Amandine (Dec 21, 2006)

I get weekly manicure and pedicures from a salon that lets me bring my own polishes.

Base Coat: Sticky by Creative

Polish Colors: OPI, Elizabeth Arden, China Glaze, and Essie

Top Coat: Seche Vite bc it drys all the layers in about 60 seconds.

For the steps:

!. Soak nails

2. Remove polish and soak again

3. Trim cuticles (I ask them to do this bc I think it looks better)

4. Hand massage and lots of lotion

5. Wash and thoroughly dry nails

6. File and shape nails

7. Base, Color (x 2), and Top Coat


----------

